# carpenter looking for work in spain



## Diablo (Jan 19, 2009)

i am a british carpenter with 20 years experience and am looking for carpentry work/boat building. currently working for sunseeker international in the uk and looking for change of scenery. regards Joe.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Diablo said:


> i am a british carpenter with 20 years experience and am looking for carpentry work/boat building. currently working for sunseeker international in the uk and looking for change of scenery. regards Joe.



I guess your best bet would be to find shipbuilders in Spain and send them your CV. Other than that, the consttruction industry here has all but collapsed. 

In fact I have a friend who is a carpenter and lives here, he goes back to the UK to work when he runs out of money. 

Sorry, its worse here job wise than the UK. If you dont speak Spanish then its probably even worse than that!?

Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

........ but why dont you come out and have a look around, you may find something, or you may just have a nice time looking around and plan something for the future??

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Diablo said:


> i am a british carpenter with 20 years experience and am looking for carpentry work/boat building. currently working for sunseeker international in the uk and looking for change of scenery. regards Joe.


Thought of contacting Sunseekers agent? - But what has already been said sadly is VERY true. I know (he's the ex of my wifes oldest schoolfriend) a German "Cabinet Maker" on the coast. 

Despite being here YEARS his Spanish is frankly not great and for ages he lived off German expats. They're leaving in droves. From what I hear he's VERY disillusioned as he's now employed a max of 1/2 days a month. By all means look - but do not trust to hope too much. 

Did see that carpenters are in demand in New Zeeland!


----------

